# Looking at trail bridles



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm not an endurance or LD rider, yet  , but I'm looking into getting a halter/bridle combo. Right now, I do most of my riding in an arena, either indoor or outdoor, but I'd love to have a nice combo bridle to save myself some extra work. Plus, I'd be ready for when we start going on trails and such. 

In my search I happened upon this website the other night and wondered if anyone here has heard of them and/or has any opinions on their tack.

RUNNING BEAR - biothane, endurance, trail riding, tack

I saw that they have the halter/bridle combo with rings on the halter for (like you normally see), but they also have one that is a caveson with a ring for the lead rope underneath. 


















Any preference either way? I don't ride in a curb, so I don't have a curb chain, and I do currently use a caveson when I ride. I'd like to have the side rings for cross ties when I'm getting him ready, but then I lose the caveson. 

Oh, and I also noticed that there was two different options for the combo - one had the clips to attach the bit to the halter and the other looked like a regular bridle and a regular halter connected together. 



















Thoughts? Opinions? I had no idea there were so many choices!

All the above pictures are from the same company's website to show what I'm interested in.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I don't do endurance or LD but I have friends who do. 

They much prefer the first option you posted (the royal blue on the brown horse).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Houston (Apr 15, 2012)

I use one similar to what the bay is wearing and love it. It's the one my mare is wearing in my profile pic/avatar to the left, (without the bit attached). Very, very convenient. Best part is the detachable bit! During my endurance ride, it was too easy to just pop it off while leaving the halter on so my horse could take a break to eat and drink without the bit in her mouth. 

Here's the one I have.
Beta Biothane Halter Bridle

Love how it's customizable too!


----------



## Kato (Apr 20, 2011)

I have a couple like the one the bay is wearing. I love them!! My mare is wearing her Orange one (without bit) in my Avatar.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

Two Horse Tack has a good selection and is cheep. I have always liked the halter bridles. I thought about getting one but right now leaving the rope halter on under the bridle works too lol.

These are snap on brow band bridles. They will snap on to a rope halter or thin halter. Its cheaper too.
Two Horse Tack - WESTERN BRIDLES - Snap On Browband


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Definitely the one with the snap cheeks. I guided pack trips into the Colorado rockies and used a similar nylon combo bridle. It was great!





Mine was a bit tougher than the one you showed.


----------



## TheOtherHorse (Aug 5, 2012)

I have both styles, and I actually much prefer the snap on brow band with a rope halter. Lighter weight with more consistent bit communication. My combo with the snap cheeks is just so bulky and heavy. I do think there is a slight difference in how the bit sits in the mouth also, there is a more consistent feel with a full headstall over the poll. That doesn't really matter a whole lot to most people in a snaffle going down the trail on a loose rein, but it does make SOME difference. You certainly wouldn't do dressage in the kind with the side snaps 
My favorite so far is the snap on brow band style with an extra thin rope halter under.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

If you ride until the horse is sweaty under the bridle I'd opt for the biothane with the smooth coating, rather than nylon webbing. Sweated webbing rub a horse raw.


----------



## RhondaLynn (Jan 26, 2010)

I have a biothane one.. The one I have is a halter, then the bridle part has a one piece of biothane that holds the bit and goes behind the ears to snap onto the halter. I love it. 

Rhonda


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

I use a snap-on headstall over a rope halter, though I ride in a s-hack vs a bit. Super simple to pull the headstall off or just tie using the halter and leave it on.

I too found that a full halter-bridle was very bulky, esp using the s-hack. personally I get my tack from Mandy of Taylored Tack, who I have known for years (even before she started her business). She has been doing distance riding for years, as high as the international level, and is still riding, so her designs are growing yearly as people make suggestions or she tries new things:










Teddy of Running Bear is a great source for distance gear. While she doesn't ride much any longer, she has lots of miles under her belt and is a well-known entity at AERC rides with her giant traveling store. I have seen/handled her tack personally and it's good quality. 

I have also bought tack from Moss Rock endurance. Not as flashy as some, but also good quality that lasts. I used this set for 5 years, then it went into the trailer as my back-up tack. I got an unexpected catch ride last fall and it came out of the trailer and went right back to work, no issues:











I haven't ever seen any Two Horse Tack items personally, but certainly the price is much less than some.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Although the blue bridle set on the bay is very attractive, I would use the snap on headstall like the purple one on the grey. 

Those snap on headstalls over a rope halter (like PhantomHorse posted) are absolutely the best piece of tack ever!!! I only wish I had found them sooner, I would have saved a fortune on bridles and halters :wink:

My new orange bridle for those days I need a bit, and my red one with an S-hack.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

PS - both my bridles are Zilco brand from The Distance Depot - they are having some great sales right now! 

My orange trail style reins are definately too long in this picture, I tied several knots in them, and they are great now. My red ones have the pimple grip, great reins!!


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Better picture of the red set - I got the reins used on ebay (a steal of a deal at $6!!!) and I must add, if your horse will respond to them, the s-hack is wonderful to use on the trails!! Makes it very easy to drink water and I can use it just like a snaffle and direct rein. Chivas hasn't learnt to neck rein yet...


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I know very little about endurance bridles, but based upon everything everyone is saying, I'm feeling the blue on the bay. 

Anita--That orange is bomb <3


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I like the snap-on headstall with the rope halter as others have pictured. The purple one on the gray horse in the OP looks pretty awkward and poorly fitted, mostly because of where the browband is sitting- it looks like the buckle on the crown piece of the halter is preventing it from sitting where it should and in turn the cheekpieces end up sitting too close to the horse's eye. If you can get just the clip-on part and use it with your own halter, I'd go for it. If they're only selling it with the pictured halter I'd have to strongly consider whether the price is worth it since I don't think they work well together.

I don't have a halter/bridle combo, but just purchased a biothane bridle made to my measurements to use with my s-hack from The Distance Depot and was very happy with their service and quality.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Allison I think I have the same one you did!
I LOVED it. (And I used it on my gray quarab too!)

It was trickier to use with a jointed/broken bit. I always rode in a mild curb and it would stay in easier while I snapped it on. Unfortunately it's too small for my horses now, it has a place of honor hanging in my barn. So many great memories...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## The Equestrian vagabond (Mar 14, 2014)

I like biothane a lot, but personally, I do not like the clip-on bits. I find them a pain in the butt to take off, and to put back on. I always have on a halter underneath so I can take off the bridle, and easily clip a lead rope to the halter (in fact I usually ride with a lead rope clipped to it, and tied to the breast collar, so it's always handy for getting off and leading.)


----------

